# Drying homegrown peppers



## i_am_Lois (Mar 26, 2014)

I read on a website how peppers are dried in Mexico, before being packaged & marketed. They string the freshly picked peppers together in a large clump and hang outdoors to dry. I decided to give it a try. We usually grow many varieties of peppers. Peppers is a produce that seems to flourish in our soil & weather. 

I hung the peppers outside on our screened in patio. It was beautiful. The peppers didn't dry well though. There were spots of mold here & there. Maybe I should have hung it out in the sun. Not sure if I'll try it again. 

Anybody here ever try drying their own home grown peppers?

Here's my peppers.
View attachment 6179


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2014)

Your peppers look beautiful Lois!  I've grown some peppers in the past, but never tried to dry them.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 26, 2014)

You may have too much humidity there for the peppers to dry without molding, Lois. I used to dry things in the sun when i lived in Idaho, but the air there was dry, and as long as it was sunny and a bit of a breeze, it would dry fine.
here in Alabama, even when it is hot, it is humid. I either put a fan blowing on the items I am drying, or I use the dehydrator.
If the peppers are in the sun for a longer period of time, they might also fade, but I am not sure about that. My oregano had to dry in at least part shade to keep its beautiful green color.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Good advice there from HFL I would say. I've had no experience with this but found this anyway:

)]Peppers can be dried in the oven at a very low temperature. They can also be dried in the sun, in a food dehydrator, or by stringing them up in a dry place in your home. The latter is my favorite for hot peppers as it lends festive color to home decor through the late summer and fall.

*Caution*  Capsicum, the heat producing ingredient in peppers, is an irritant. If possible, always wear gloves when handling hot peppers. Be sure to wash your hands thoroughly after touching hot peppers. Do not scratch your eyes, nose, face, or any other sensitive area of your body after handling. Take extra precaution around young children, pets, or anyone who is sensitive to spicy foods.

]*Inspect*  each pepper before starting the drying process. Discard peppers if they are soft, mushy, or have spoiled areas or diseased-looking spots.


]*Hang drying*  A standard sewing needle and thread is required. Start by threading the needle and making a loop in the thread. This will be the loop you hang from. Begin stringing the peppers by poking the needle and thread sideways through the green stem or cap of the pepper. Leave an inch or so between each pepper. You can make knots between each pepper to prevent the peppers from sliding on a vertical garland. If you hang them in horizontal garlands, tie a loop on the finished end as well. Hang the peppers in the kitchen or another dry and warm place. When they feel crispy they are done, usually 3 to 4 weeks. Remove from the string and store in a glass jar and keep them with your spices

*Oven drying*  When I have a lot of peppers to dry I use the pilot of my propane oven to dry them, which keeps a temperature of about 110 degrees. First I slice the peppers lengthwise in to 1/2 -1 inch wide pieces, and then I lay them on a cookie sheet with enough space between the peppers so that they are not touching. It takes about 3 days for them to dry at this temperature. It can be done in an electric oven as well on low heat. Check the peppers every few hours for crispness. It can take 12 hours to 4 days to completely dry depending on your oven and the size of the peppers. They should not burn at all. When the peppers have cooled, store them in glass jars and keep them with your spices.

*Storage*  Whole dried peppers can be kept in a glass jar with a tightly sealed lid to keep the flavors strong. I have kept peppers for 4 or 5 years in this way. Ground pepper flakes can be stored in the same way but plan on using them up in a year for the best flavor.


----------

